# Classical Music Blog



## classicalexburns (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello all,

My name is Alex Burns and I am a Masters student at The University of Sheffield where I am studying for an MA in Musicology. My main research areas revolve around Gustav Mahler and Women Composers.
For the last two years I have run an internationally-recognised classical music blog which aims to bring classical music to a wide audience!

I'd love to have some feedback on my site and some of my writing if anybody is wanting to have a look? I have written around 104 blogs thus far from Mahler to Mozart to Caccini to Dobrinka.

My site is: classicalexburns.wordpress.com 
I also have a facebook page if anybody is interested! - https://www.facebook.com/classicalexburns/

Thanks All!

I look forward to hearing from some of you!

Alex Burns


----------

